# Miami,Fl. Urgent Dogs!



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I have it from a very reliable source that Miami-Dade will be euthanizing hundreds of dogs by Tuesday due to space issues. There are probably GSDs included, but mostly other breeds and mixes. If you know of anyone who is considering adopting...please send them there.
www.miamidade.gov/animals/adopt-a-pet.asp click on Pet Search
This is basically animal control and they can get 100 dogs in one day! It's a very sad place, dealing with an impossible situation.


----------



## Allie (Aug 7, 2008)

Miami Dade actually feature a GSD as the dog of the week Miami-Dade County - Animal Services - I emailed and he was adopted immediately.
I asked the contact to let me know about other GSD's. We also had an unfortunate incident in Miami - Broward Humane Society showed up at PETCO in Miami on Sat / Sun with dogs for adoption. PETCO will no longer permit Broward to have adoption events in Miami when there is so much need for adoptions here in Miami Dade. I personally spoke to the Broward Humane Society people and told them that I was shocked they would bring "cute little puppies" to Miami Dade when our A/C was in terrible condition and we have one of the highest, if not the highest, pts rates in the country. Apparently many others contacted PETCO and PETCO corporate.
Any way, at least one GSD made it out of A/C.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Pet Search Results: Adoptable Pets in Miami, FL: Petfinder

Lots of pure-breds, and GSD.

I will post this on the bulldog forum, in case it's deleted... So sad, I wish pet owners would JUST spay and neuter.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

They are deleting some of the PF dogs now, I was posting them and the profiles keep changing positions, so I think it is too late now... 

I feel bad for the shelter, they have to do this.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Today was D-Day (death-day) Hundreds were to be euthanized today.
I transported ten dogs...mixes; 2 cockers; 1 Bichon etc. I had dogs in every inch of my Explorer...LOL The lady that pulls from Miami for several rescues has more coming out tomorrow. It's truly never-ending.


----------



## Allie (Aug 7, 2008)

It is a horrible situation. I was glad they finally featured a GSD as dog of the week and that he was adopted. There is just no money in Miami for services. The county and city are closing two hospitals this year, etc. Florida needs an income tax - more taxes, more services. I do not know why people cannot see the connection.


----------



## Allie (Aug 7, 2008)

Camp Pappy - I forgot to say a big thank you for what you do for the dogs here in Miami.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

All this is made possible because of an organization called the Miami-Dade Rescue Railroad MDRR Home Page
Sue Hutson does the hard and heartbreaking work of going to the shelter and actually pulling these dogs (some GSDs) for transport to rescues, usually several times a week, driving hundreds of miles. Many times I've met her to pick up dogs and we've just cried together....it's so sad...and yet so hopeful for the dogs that are saved. Please visit the website....some one just donated a cargo van...WooHoo! Now Sue has a proper vehicle for transporting instead of her PT Cruiser.....LOL
Today I'll again drive 130 miles to pick up dogs from her that were going to be euthanized and are now going to rescue. It takes a lot of people to make it happen and Sue has, by far, the hardest job.


----------



## Allie (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you, I will contact her. I certainly do not have a proper vehicle for transporting - I have a Prius. Certainly, I can help in someway.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

There are a lot of pure GSDs there..


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey, GSD LOVERS.........I'm counting EIGHT Sheps there in dire need of adoption !! Each one so beautiful and unique....what a shame it would be to see that their time ran out. Florida, please let's try to help these wonderful dogs find homes. 
And for the others, theree are purebred St. Bernards, Belgian Malinois, Bulldogs, Retrievers, these dogs are terrific looking !! They sure don't have much time left.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Allie said:


> It is a horrible situation. I was glad they finally featured a GSD as dog of the week and that he was adopted. There is just no money in Miami for services. The county and city are closing two hospitals this year, etc. Florida needs an income tax - more taxes, more services. I do not know why people cannot see the connection.


Um, I'm sorry...but I'm in the second highest taxed state, and trust me, you don't want to go that route. We're taxed and "serviced" beyond belief and we're one of the states in the biggest trouble right now. We have the exact same issues going on and other states with less taxes and I'm not seeing that we have a better situation right now than Florida or any other state (with possibly the exception of CA). 

Our local shelter was in danger of closing last year too.

Anyhow...back on topic. There are a lot of GSD there! Poor things. And did you see that gorgeous Mal? Sad.


----------

